# I lowered my scraper bar to the ground and....



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

I like it! I originally did the paint stick thing and my HS928T was leaving behind a fair amount of snow. Also even after adding the robalon side skids, it was still jerking around a little bit from side to side.

I lowered the bar down to touch the floor and its great now. Doesnt jerk side to side, and really gets down and scrapes. I barely get hung up on things like sidewalk cracks due to having 4 side skids on the bucket. All in all...

Worth it. Even if I had to replace the scraper bar every year at $15 per bar. It would still be worth it!
I recommend it!!!:wavetowel2:


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:icon-wwp:

Maybe we need a photo of the side skids ??


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

I will have to take a picture of the robalon side skids... I hate the bolts I used, but the skids are the cats meow.


----------



## Zero1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Skeet Shooter said:


> I will have to take a picture of the robalon side skids... I hate the bolts I used, but the skids are the cats meow.


Did you use 2 on each side?


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

Zero1 said:


> Did you use 2 on each side?


That I did. But unfortunately the bolts I purchased at HD were not the ones, i wanted, so I ended up using a mixing set of bolts and some washers to spread out load a little better.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

Skeet Shooter said:


> I like it! I originally did the paint stick thing and my HS928T was leaving behind a fair amount of snow. Also even after adding the robalon side skids, it was still jerking around a little bit from side to side.
> 
> I lowered the bar down to touch the floor and its great now. Doesnt jerk side to side, and really gets down and scrapes. I barely get hung up on things like sidewalk cracks due to having 4 side skids on the bucket. All in all...
> 
> ...


Where do you get them for $15?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Scraper bar lists at $52

All Years HS928 TA Honda Snowblower AUGER HOUSING Diagram and Parts

Make sure that the augers serrations have enough clearance (they shoud never touch any hard surfaces or will get ground down).


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

charley95 said:


> Where do you get them for $15?


Well i was just going to fab one up. It doesnt seem like its that hard to do... I did see one listed online for $15, but then i realized it was for a different blower. So my mistake on that.

Anyhow... Picture of the robalon side skids with a little snow on them.


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> Make sure that the augers serrations have enough clearance (they shoud never touch any hard surfaces or will get ground down).


I actually think I'm going to raise my bucket up about 1/4" more because of that... Prior to lowering the bar down, i did actually bump the augers a few times. Not happy about that. Also i let my dad use it and he put it in "Ice scrape" position... well that was a mistake.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

After seeing so many pictures of eaten buckets on the Red's, I'm surprised you've got your skids that low ....


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

yeah like i said. I want to raise it up another 1/4 inch to prevent that. Obviously more to come on that. More snow coming as well tonight.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I've seen a bunch of honda blowers with all of the serrations ground off, and the bucket edges ground flat and worn off.:excl:


----------



## fake_usa (Oct 24, 2014)

Skeet Shooter said:


> I actually think I'm going to raise my bucket up about 1/4" more because of that... Prior to lowering the bar down, i did actually bump the augers a few times. Not happy about that. Also i let my dad use it and he put it in "Ice scrape" position... well that was a mistake.


Yes, extend the scrapper to it lowest position then readjust the skids. This will give the augers more ground clearance so they don't get chewed up.


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

I'll do this^^^ Thanks.


----------



## Keeshonden (Oct 27, 2015)

charley95 said:


> Where do you get them for $15?


I make my own, I get 3 out of a 10.00 piece of Steel.

Just saying


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

fake_usa said:


> Yes, extend the scrapper to it lowest position then readjust the skids. This will give the augers more ground clearance so they don't get chewed up.


I have the OEM Commerical Side Skids on mine and 't see much adjustment for height at all on those. I know some o the poly skids offer a little more height adjustment but for those of us with the OEMs, the adjustment is not really there.


----------



## fake_usa (Oct 24, 2014)

AesonVirus said:


> I have the OEM Commerical Side Skids on mine and 't see much adjustment for height at all on those. I know some o the poly skids offer a little more height adjustment but for those of us with the OEMs, the adjustment is not really there.


 
Hmm.. what do your skids look like?

All the side skids I've seen look like they have a few inches of adjustability, including the Honda heavy duty skids.

When moving the scrapper down to it's lowest setting you only have to drops the skids around an inch or less.


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

LOL... my age must be setting in. I just went out to the garage to snap a pic and found that they are in fact adjustable. Funny how I installed them and never looked at them again.
I currently have mine set so that there is approx 1/4" of clearance on the bucket and auger teeth and 1/8" at the scraper bar


----------

